# Is minimal flow enough for low tech?



## Sarpijk (6 Jul 2015)

I was wondering(especially after reading some great low tech journals) whether less flow would be adequate in a low tech tank.


----------



## Edvet (6 Jul 2015)

Low tech doesn't need high flow, it can manage with very little flow


----------



## Sarpijk (6 Jul 2015)

That's the answer I was hoping for. I keep a pair of peacock gobies and I see how much they hate flow.


----------



## BigTom (9 Jul 2015)

I've run tanks with very low flow (even no flow at all) and lots of pants will be fine. Carpeting plants do tend to respond well to a moderate flow though in my experience. I'd probably aim for 2-4x turnover as a good compromise but there's no hard and fast rule really. 

Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarpijk (9 Jul 2015)

Thanks for the input Tom.  I use a Fluval 305 but I have now switched the spraybar for a shepherd's hook.


----------

